

The iPhone Finally Gets Live Video Streaming With Ustream Live Broadcaster - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/09/iphone-live-streaming-ustream/

======
trobertson
Just as AT&T announces plans to reduce bandwidth... wonderful timing.

------
The_Sponge
The iPhone has had it for a while if you are jailbroken. Qik, Bambuser, and
Flixwagon come to mind.

